# [SOLVED] Vista and Canon printer LBP3000



## eg36 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi trying to install the above printer on Vista Ultimate OS. Have downloaded driver from Canon website but when I hit the setup.exe file as instructed I get the following message:
"a program needs your permission to continue: http:/timestamp/verisign.com/scripts/timestamp.dll"

So, I click continue and get the error message
"Cannot correctly run this installer on this operating system. Use an installer compatible with your operating system."'

I have checked again and again and there was no other option on the Canon website.

I thought this must have happened to others. Can you please help?

Regards


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Vista and Canon printer LBP3000*

Hi eg36

I didn't see any Vista drivers for the LBP-3000 listed on the Canon USA site, but the Australian Canon site has a driver that mentions Vista compatibility --- http://alpha02.c-wss.com/inc/ApplServlet?SV=WWUCA900 --- it's the top one of the three listed on that webpage.

Make sure you're logged in with Administrator priviledges, too, when you run the installer.

Best of luck
. . . Gary

P.S. ... if the above link doesn't work, try starting at this webpage, then using the "drivers & downloads" link on that page --- http://www.canon.com.au/products/printers/laser_printers_low_medium_volume/lbp3000_support.aspx


----------



## eg36 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Vista and Canon printer LBP3000*

Thanks for your help but that is where I did get the download from that doesn't work, any other suggestions?

Regards


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Vista and Canon printer LBP3000*

Hi again

Theoretically, if you unzipped the files OK, and started Setup, it should have installed OK --- with one catch: it's possible that the driver in the download is only intended for 32-bit versions of Windows in its required operating systems list. I don't see any mention of the 64-bit versions of either XP Pro or Vista. So, if you are running the 64-bit Vista, you've just run across another hardware incompatibility that is awaiting compliant drivers.

Is your Vista version the 64-bit?

. . . Gary


----------



## eg36 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Vista and Canon printer LBP3000*

Hi

yes my Vista is the 64 bit version. So the best I can do is wait for the driver update to come out? Or take the printer back but maybe I might have the same issue - seems like a bit of a disaster this new Vista!!

Thanks for your help, much appreciated
Regards


----------



## konradinho (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Vista and Canon printer LBP3000*

In all fairness, it is not up to Microsoft to provide support for every piece of hardware out there. This is more of Canon's issue and their responsibility to keep up with the technology. And Gary, you're right about the 32-bit version of the driver as it is only intended for the 32-bit Vista. I have also searched around and was unable to find a 64-bit version.


----------



## eg36 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Vista and Canon printer LBP3000*

Hi
Thanks for your help - will contact Canon and see if I can get some help there.

Regards:smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista and Canon printer LBP3000*

the vista 64x and 32x use the same driver from what i could find and this is probably the one you already have
http://alpha02.c-wss.com/inc/ApplServlet?SV=WWUCA900


----------



## eg36 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Vista and Canon printer LBP3000*

yes that is the driver I have downloaded. Thanks for your help anyway.

Regards


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista and Canon printer LBP3000*

create a restore point
turn uac off
msconfig/tools/uac disable
see if they install


----------



## eg36 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Vista and Canon printer LBP3000*

Hi

Thanks for your suggestion but unfortunately it didn't work. I still get the error message "Cannot correctly run this installer on this operating system. Use an installer compatible with your operating system" Am enjoying having UAC turned off though!

Regards


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista and Canon printer LBP3000*

try installing in compatible mode


----------



## eg36 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Vista and Canon printer LBP3000*

Hi

I am unsure what you mean by compatible mode. Please explain........


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista and Canon printer LBP3000*

right click on the setup file
choose properties
click on the compatability tab at the top
and choose xp


----------



## shaddow (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Vista and Canon printer LBP3000*

I am also having probs with VISTA and a Canon LBP3000 printer. I have managed to download the driver and install it but the printer takes forever to print a test page. It worked fine on my old XP.


----------



## shaddow (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Vista and Canon printer LBP3000*

As mentioned above I have very long print delays after installing the Vista driver.
I have reinstalled the driver several times.
I tried another USB port.
I tried XP compatability mode as mentioned above.

No Joy!


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Vista and Canon printer LBP3000*

Looks like no 64-bit Vista driver...

32-bit Vista driver for Canon LBP 3000 :
http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0025874.asp?model= 

If this is the driver that you are using, make sure that the old drivers are cleaned out and then check your advanced settings.
For reference have a look here :
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f109/spoolsv-exe-application-error-172659.html


----------



## eg36 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Vista and Canon printer LBP3000*

Hi 
Changed the compatibility as you suggested but still get the same critical error message as I mentioned above. 

Thanks for being so helpful
Regards


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista and Canon printer LBP3000*

give canon a phone call


----------



## eg36 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Vista and Canon printer LBP3000*

Hi
Yeah I sent them an e-mail and this was there reply - guess I need to take the printer back if I want to use it anytime soon. Appreciate all your time.

Regards

Thank you for contacting Canon CSCPO Technical Support. 

A new event : "LBP-3000", written on Aug 9 2007 8:47AM, has been added
in response to your request.

This product is currently only supported for use with the 32-bit version
of Windows Vista.

As the 64-bit version of Windows Vista is not yet considered a
mainstream desktop operating system, drivers are currently only
available for selected products. Where 64-bit drivers are available they
will be marked 'Vista 64'. I have no information at the present time
regarding the possible release of a Vista 64 driver for this product.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Vista and Canon printer LBP3000*

Thanks for the follow-up, eb36! --

That's a pretty quick response from Canon: nice that they are at least paying attention.
. . . Gary

[ & Hi there, dai, jflan, shaddow, & konradinho ]


----------



## Tatami53 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Vista and Canon printer LBP3000*



OldGrayGary said:


> Hi eg36
> 
> I didn't see any Vista drivers for the LBP-3000 listed on the Canon USA site, but the Australian Canon site has a driver that mentions Vista compatibility --- http://alpha02.c-wss.com/inc/ApplServlet?SV=WWUCA900 --- it's the top one of the three listed on that webpage.
> 
> ...


Dear Sir,

Thank you for providing the link to the Canon Australian site. I luckily had a 32-bit version of Windows Vista Business and at last, after two weeks of frustration, am finally able to use my Canon LBP3000 laser printer. I am very grateful! Thank you!


----------

